# Distance Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 22 lights) ..run and hide,56k



## csshih (Oct 22, 2009)

This thread is for distance shots.. for relatively close range shots, please visit here.

Greetings all:

I created this thread to consolidate all the *distance *beamshots for my reviews.. 
I will add more on as more lights come in. the seemingly random "[]" means that the shots were done on the same day.

Note: unless written otherwise, I am using fully charged batteries.

The house at the very end is roughly ~460 feet (~140 meters) away.

I take pictures using a high ISO to help make things faster, and reduce possibily of blur. I am not worried about image noise, as they are resized to rather small proportions.


FORMAT: *Name *Battery used when shot taken / (Optional) other compatible batteries / LED
Control:






[
Tiablo A9 Aspheric 1x18650 / 2xRCR123A/CR123A compatible / Cree XR-E















Eagletac M2XC4 CW 2x18650 / 4xRCR123A/CR123A compatible / 3x Cree XR-E 














ignore the conspicuous stabilizing hand 

Tiablo ACE-G 2x18650 / 2xRCR123A/CR123A compatible / Cree MC-E















Solarforce L950m 2x18650 / SSC P7















Solarforce Masterpiece 2x18650 / Cree MC-E















Epsilon ED P-72 2x18650 / 2xRCR123A/CR123A compatible / SSC P7















Thrunite Catapult 2x18650 / 2xRCR123A/CR123A compatible / Luminus SST-50















Eagletac P100C2 2xCR123A / 2xRCR123A/CR123A compatible / Cree XP-E















Eagletac P20C2 2xCR123A / 2xRCR123A/CR123A compatible / Cree XR-E















Eagletac P20A2 2xAA / Cree XR-E















Eagletac T20C2 2xCR123A / 1x18650 compatible / Cree XR-E














eh.. ignore the green laser thing.

Ultrafire Recoil LED UF-007 1x18650 / 2xRCR123A/CR123A compatible / Cree XR-E















Malkoff MD-2 w/M60 2xCR123A / 1x18650 compatible / Cree XR-E















Jetbeam Jet-III M NW OP 1x18650 / 2xRCR123A/CR123A compatible / Cree XR-E















Hoyttech HL-1 2xCR123A / 1x17670 Compatible / Cree XR-E















Fenix TK11 R2 2xCR123A / 1x18650 compatible / Cree XR-E















Dereelight CL1H V4 w/3SD WG OP 1x18650 / Cree XR-E















MG RX-1 MC-E 1x18650 / 2xCR123A compatible















LiteFlux LF2XT 1x10440 / 1xAAA compatible / Cree XP-E















Fenix LD01 1x10440 / 1xAAA compatible / Cree XR-E















iTP EOS A3 Upgraded 1x10440 / 1xAAA compatible / Cree XP-E















Nitecore EZAA W 1xAA / 1x14500 Compatible / Cree XR-E














]


----------



## csshih (Oct 22, 2009)

reserved for updates.


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Oct 22, 2009)

Very nice, maybe next week you can add some Quark 2x123 Ti beamshots 
Keep up the Great Work!!


----------



## FlashCrazy (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice Craig! But hey.. put that *smooth* reflector in the Dereelight CL1H V4!


----------



## waddup (Oct 22, 2009)

quiet street you live on.

P7 mag?


----------



## CaNo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another entertaining yet very helpful collection of beamshots. Great work Craig!


----------



## csshih (Oct 23, 2009)

waddup said:


> quiet street you live on.
> 
> P7 mag?



luckily, it's not my street. :devil:

P7mag? I don't have any of those.


----------



## SAcharlie (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you very much for posting these shots for all these lights. This sure helps in deciding one light over another. Am new to this interesting hobby which you can tell with the following question.

I assume the 1st shot (5sec) is what one's eye will see for each light. What do the other 2, 1, and 1/2 second timed shots tell you abot these lights? What is the purpose of the different speeds?

Thanks


----------



## csshih (Oct 29, 2009)

I would actually say it's leaning more towards the 2 second exposures.

multiple exposure are to show how well the lights throw as some bits of the pictures may be overexposed on the super throwers, and also try to show the beam profile/any artifacts, rings, etc.


----------



## WHT_GE8 (Nov 4, 2009)

Awesome shots. Makes me kick myself for not buying a L950m when I had the chance.


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for great shots.



csshih said:


> I would actually say it's leaning more towards the 2 second exposures.
> 
> multiple exposure are to show how well the lights throw as some bits of the pictures may be overexposed on the super throwers, and also try to show the beam profile/any artifacts, rings, etc.


I understand but those four pictures are too small, I can barely see anything in my monitor. Two (or even 1) but bigger ones would be much better.


----------



## csshih (Nov 4, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> Thanks for great shots.
> 
> 
> I understand but those four pictures are too small, I can barely see anything in my monitor. Two (or even 1) but bigger ones would be much better.


indeed.
no time to work on a beamshot comparison page lately. they will be using 800px (across) sized images


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for all that work Craig! Those shots were really helpful!

Rick


----------



## Mother (Mar 11, 2010)

Fantastic shots Craig!
Very helpful!
Your neibors must LOVE you!


----------

